# How can I link my paid domain name to my blog?



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone

I bought a domain name about a year ago and now have just started a blog on WordPress. I read where I can have the words "wordpress" taken off my blog's link, then it would make it the same as my domain name. What I'm wondering is, how can I link my paid domain name to my blog on wordpress, so that when my domain name is typed into a search engine and clicked on, it will direct the searcher to my blog? Do I have to pay for seperate hosting to do so? I bought my domain name through GoDaddy.com. I can't hire anyone to do web design for me, but I would love to learn how to write HTML on my own. I would greatly appreciate any advice you may have to offer. 

Thanks
Rock


----------



## FreeMarketeer (Feb 10, 2011)

The nice thing about using a huge blogging site like Wordpress is that any question you can possible have, has already been asked and answered before...most likely online. Google the word 'Wordpress' and your question and you will almost always find the answer. You don't need to pay for separate hosting, but it will cost you money every month. Here's the link with instructions.

your answer

Make sure to click on the appropriate place in the instructions to indicate whether you already have a domain name, or need to purchase one.


----------



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you, I was looking for that information and just couldn't find it! I appreciate your help!


----------



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, after reading that link you sent, I still have a question...if I map my domain to Worpress, can I still set up a Ecommerce plug-in, to be able to sell some stuff from the blog? I'm not looking to sell a lot, just enough to get started and I can do a real web store...


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, you can have your blog and ecommerce site on the same domain. Being that you have purchased your own domain name, this is what I would recommend:


Pay for a hosting plan, they are as little as $4.95 a month.

Most hosting plans allow you to install Wordpress on your site and this is VERY simple. I recommend installing wordpress at www.your-domain.com/blog.

Move your blog to your new domain name. You can export and import your blog, just Google the process. Your blog is now at www.your-domain.com/blog.

When you decide to add your ecommerce site, you can install your ecommerce software at www.your-domain.com/store.

There are obviously other variations to set up your blog and store, but the above will allow you to create and easily edit your landing page, i.e., www.your-domain.com, and allow you to have menu items for your blog and your store. This separates your landing page, blog, and store into different areas of your site.


----------



## davidsmigiel1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I was looking for that information but couldn't find it anywhere. Thank You
Domain Lookup


----------

